# Bee removal help!



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever used bee quick or something of the sorts to help with a trap out? I'm going to be dealing with a hive about 12 feet up in the knot of tree I was thinking about drilling a hole towards the bottom of the hive and shooting some repellant in the hole then sucking them up in a bee vac when they come out the original entrance the hive


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are doing a trap-out, as opposed to a cut-out, is there a reason to expedite the process? I would be concerned that the bee quick would loose its impact somewhere in the trunk and you would end up vac'ing some workers but not get the queen.

12 feet up in a tree might a good place for a traditional trap-out, out of everyone's and won't be bothered.


----------



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

I tried the cone trap out last year on the same tree with results that weren't very good. The homeowner has children and one is highly allergic to bees and she wasn't to thrilled about them clustering on the outside of the tree they didn't seem to have a lot of interest in the box I put out for them and they're planning on sealing everything off with foam so I'm just looking for the fastest method of getting the majority out unharmed. If all else fails I could order a new queen if I get enough of the workers out


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Understand. if they are going to seal the tree...then take your best shot.


----------



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

10-4


----------



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay scratch them sealing the tree I got her talked into trying the funnel again any pointers I making it more successful than my last attempt


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

I found this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwP6fZ59ABI
And this one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCymcSrjifs


----------



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you I think I'm going to drill a 2in hole as low as possible in block the other entrance in hope they'll use the use hole I drill then they'll be easier to deal with, the entrance now is in a big knot and it funnels back into the center of the tree


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Send an e-mail to Cleo Hogan, he has a method that gets the queen almost every time. He'll send you instructions, with photos, that are very clear. His e-mail is: [email protected] He also has plans for various bee equipment in the build it yourself section. Good luck with the trap out.


----------



## Ryanseamans (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you^


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Try contacting PatBeek on here for advice. He does allot of trap outs and Ive seen him use 'Bee Quick or Bee Gone'


----------

